# Our new silver mini



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Look at that precious mini face! And I love that he could almost go swimming in his water bowl. Kodi was like that when I got him. I'm in Maryland too! Congrats on the new addition. I'm sure he'll bring you lots of joy as he grows.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Aw! I love silvers, and unique names, too! Handsome boy!


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwwe, he is so cute! What a precious little guy and a blessing to you! Make sure you post more pictures of his progress.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! I have a silver mini too. Have fun with your boy. Keep the pictures coming!!


----------



## penny_ann (May 29, 2010)

Welcome! He's a handsome little silver guy! Enjoy!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Look at that sweetness!! And the bowl!! LOL It is as big or bigger than him...OMG_


----------



## Ace (Dec 15, 2010)

He looks so adorable and lucky to boot, sounds like you will share lots and lots of happy moments together, cheers!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Congratulations - wishing you many happy years together!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

Congratulations on your new addition! He's adorable.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So happy for you! As a silver mini mom myself, I thank you for letting me enjoy your little Thule along with you. Seeing his precious puppy face brings me back to when my guy was a wee babe. The time goes by so fast--enjoy every minute of it! Also, you're helping me stave off the strong craving to have another silver mini poo baby pattering around the house...for now I'll just be a long-distance "aunt" to yours! Seeing your little guys reminds of when mine looked like this....


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Chagall's mom said:


> So happy for you! As a silver mini mom myself, I thank you for letting me enjoy your little Thule along with you. Seeing his precious puppy face brings me back to when my guy was a wee babe. The time goes by so fast--enjoy every minute of it! Also, you're helping me stave off the strong craving to have another silver mini poo baby pattering around the house...for now I'll just be a long-distance "aunt" to yours! Seeing your little guys reminds of when mine looked like this....


Chagall's mom, I think you may succumb to MPS this year! LOL


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

What a cutie!! Great name. I think this is also the name of a long sock.


----------



## pudlemom (Apr 16, 2010)

Oh what a cutie and I love the name it is so unique....Enjoy that sweet bundle of fur looking forward to watching him grow up.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

He is sooo cute.. I will always remember his name because it is Too-Lee like my boy is Hoo-Lee  haha!


----------



## MTWaggin (Nov 17, 2010)

What a great Christmas present for you. You are gonna have so much fun!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

Skye said:


> Chagall's mom, I think you may succumb to MPS this year! LOL


_Why, I think you may be right Skye!_


----------



## BigDog (Dec 14, 2010)

Congrats! He is so darned cute!!!


----------



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

Thank you everybody for all your responses.
We are crate training him and will eventually expect him to deal with us being gone 8 hours a day. I live less then 2 miles from work so getting home for lunch is not an issue, but I certainly don’t want to make a habit out of that. The first few days have been rough; he kept us up ALL night whining and crying, and with his large repertoire of sounds it sure made mince meat out of our sound night sleep. As the days go on he is getting better and getting use to his crate. 
We took him to my parents this weekend for Christmas and Thule met my parents German Sheppard “Hunter”. That was a full time job in itself because Hunter wanted to play non stop, while 100 times Thule’s size and 1000 times stronger, it meant if they were left unsupervised the result would equal total annihilation. AND we can’t have that cause he’s our lil baby!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Awww, look at that cutie! Congrats on your new addition... and so glad he has such a lovely temperament. Enjoy!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

He looks adorable in his Christmas outfit. Beware of teaching him to open presents. I have know a couple people who lived to regret it. Love the picture on Hunter's belly.


----------



## RunnerStreet (Dec 12, 2010)

CT Girl said:


> Love the picture on Hunter's belly.


Its so hard to get good photos of him. He moves so fast and the camera takes forever when snapping the shutter, the end result is what seems to be hundreds of blurry pictures.


----------

